# Setup Charge on New Snowblower?



## Regaj (Jan 27, 2016)

Morning, all. New member here. 

Currently using a Kubota B330SU tractor w/front-end loader and Honda Foreman ATV w/Moose blade to clear snow on my and my neighbor's 1/4 mile gravel driveways. Those work pretty well, within their limits. Anything above ~15" starts to overwhelm the ATV w/blade. And although the tractor can move pretty much any depth, it begins to be challenged by its R4 Trac Loader tires, which are less than ideal in ice and slippery hard-pack conditions.

Given that, am pretty sure I'm going to purchase a Honda HSS1332ATD snowblower to augment those other pieces of equipment. I know it's not possible to obtain one for the rest of this season. Am planning to special order one from my dealer this August.

My question... I know the MSRP is $3399. Other than regular sales tax, would there normally be any other charges on a new snowblower? Freight, setup, etc?

I'll be picking it up in my pickup, so there wouldn't be any delivery charge.

Thanks!


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

:white^_^arial^_^0^_ Nice choice with the Honda! From what I've read on the forum setup fees, if any, vary from dealer to dealer.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello regaj, welcome to *SBF!!* usually set up fees are included in the purchase price


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to the forum Regaj


----------



## mishkaya (Oct 25, 2015)

On the HSS1332 I purchased this winter, I paid less than MSRP, and setup and delivery were at no extra charge. Of course, this is just my personal experience, YMMV...


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

^^^^
As like mishkaya, same with me.


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

I wouldn't' pay for setup if I am paying full price or sale price for that matter.... it's a service point of the dearl IMHO


----------



## nZone (Feb 19, 2015)

Some places charges $60, some charges $120. I haven't met one that doesn't charge service/setup fee. Granted, I only visited about 4 dealers. First one, sells landscape (core business) power equipment, second one sells bicycles (core business), the last two sells motorcycles and ATV (core business).


----------



## charley95 (Feb 10, 2014)

That doesn't sound like a deal to me. I didn't have to pay a set-up fee when I bought mine last year.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

I've never paid or heard of a "set up fee" on a snow blower.

Rejag, welcome aboard!


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

I never have either. I hope it is more than paying them to uncrate the machine add gas , oil and start it up.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

I dealt with a local Honda dealer when I bought a Honda lawnmower a couple of years ago for trim work and as a back-up, it's a good mower with a blade brake clutch. 

The dealer pulled this, called it a fueling and set-up charge squeezed me for an extra $25, additionally he charged me tax on the full retail price not the sale price and didn't divulge it until I mentioned it because I already calculated what the out the door price should be.

It turned me off enough to not do business with this dealer again. Additionally he doesn't offer "online pricing" on Ariens snow blowers. On a machine that is already priced in the stratosphere I would ask him to eat that charge, unless you are really married to the machine.

Perhaps Robert from Honda will weigh in on this one.

All the best.


----------



## charley95 (Feb 10, 2014)

Cardo111 said:


> I dealt with a local Honda dealer when I bought a Honda lawnmower a couple of years ago for trim work and as a back-up, it's a good mower with a blade brake clutch.
> 
> The dealer pulled this, called it a fueling and set-up charge squeezed me for an extra $25, additionally he charged me tax on the full retail price not the sale price and didn't divulge it until I mentioned it because I already calculated what the out the door price should be.
> 
> ...


That's too bad. I would travel a further distance just to business with a dealer that doesn't charge a "smuck fee" as I call it. You should have bluffed him and told him you work in the State Attorney's office and that he was over taxing you. I did that to a food court restaurant when they short changed me twice in a row and they refunded my lunch money after I ate it. I told them my office would be watching their business practices. Too bad there is so many scammers out there.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

charley95 said:


> That's too bad. I would travel a further distance just to business with a dealer that doesn't charge a "smuck fee" as I call it. You should have bluffed him and told him you work in the State Attorney's office and that he was over taxing you. I did that to a food court restaurant when they short changed me twice in a row and they refunded my lunch money after I ate it. I told them my office would be watching their business practices. Too bad there is so many scammers out there.


Lol..good for you. I am pretty sure what he did is legal in NYS we are among the most taxed states in the country especially the NYC metro area. The reason I think it is legal is because my local Costco Wholesale has done the same thing in the past, they will give you a coupon or a rebate but charge you tax on the full price.

I have to think a large corporation like Costco would play by the rules and would not expose themselves to lawsuits.


----------



## Regaj (Jan 27, 2016)

Thanks guys! 

Since I won't be ordering until summer, I'll have the luxury of moving along to another dealer if my preferred were to try and add in any extra charges. Knowing that those typically _aren't_ part of the deal makes all the difference. I thank you for that.

In the meantime, I'll enjoy the many threads here. I've found that dealing with snow removal can actually be fun when you have good equipment. (Don't tell the wives... ;-)


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

Cardo111 said:


> Lol..good for you. I am pretty sure what he did is legal in NYS we are among the most taxed states in the country especially the NYC metro area. The reason I think it is legal is because my local Costco Wholesale has done the same thing in the past, they will give you a coupon or a rebate but charge you tax on the full price.
> 
> I have to think a large corporation like Costco would play by the rules and would not expose themselves to lawsuits.



If it is a rebate they can tax on the full price amount. If it is a sale item they can't. That is my understanding.
With a rebate you usually have to fill out a form and mail it in with a proof of purchase. An instant rebate, with no form to fill out, they may legally be able to play by these rules. I don't know. If so, it seems like a loop hole that should be fixed.  
If it is legal then complain to your state as they are picking your pocket. If the retailer is pulling a fast one, and pocketing that so called tax, then drop a dime on them. Certainly boycott.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Cardo111 said:


> Perhaps Robert from Honda will weigh in on this one.


Short version: In most states, a retailer can sell for whatever price they want, and that includes fees like set-up and delivery. Off the top of my head, the only exclusion to this are anti-gouging laws in some states, that make it criminal to raise prices X% above "sticker price" during emergencies or severe weather events.

Honda (corporate) and independent dealers are two totally different businesses. Once Honda wholesales a unit to a dealer, that's it. Honda has zero say in what the unit can be priced at for sale. With some exceptions, most dealers include set-up in the final sale price, but delivery to a customer's location will depend on the actual equipment, distance, etc. As others have said, most dealers will include delivery in the purchase price, especially for +$1k purchases and/or larger machines that a customer can't transport in their personal vehicle. 

Same goes for service, with a slight twist. If you bring in your Honda for repairs, and it is under warranty, the dealer has the option of charging you an up-front diagnostic fee, usually <$40. Now if the repair ends up being covered under warranty, they refund that money. But, if it is determined to be a non-warranty-covered repair, you are often given the option to just walk away, having paid the $40 to find out what is wrong and what it will cost to repair, or, the dealer will apply the $40 toward the total repair cost.


----------



## nafterclifen (Oct 14, 2015)

Toro-8-2-4 said:


> If it is a rebate they can tax on the full price amount. If it is a sale item they can't. That is my understanding.
> With a rebate you usually have to fill out a form and mail it in with a proof of purchase. An instant rebate, with no form to fill out, they may legally be able to play by these rules. I don't know. If so, it seems like a loop hole that should be fixed.
> If it is legal then complain to your state as they are picking your pocket. If the retailer is pulling a fast one, and pocketing that so called tax, then drop a dime on them. Certainly boycott.


I bought some Round Up at Lowe's last summer. If you bought the spray jug, you got a a gallon refill for free. I took it to the register and the total cost didn't add up to me. They were able to offer an explanation quickly, stating that I was charged tax on the refill. I will still happy with the deal though. Saved me over $10.


----------

